# Show off your hunting setup!



## Nickweaver16 (Jul 26, 2012)

i know there is tons of these threads. 

whenever you post your setup list these things
-Bow Brand & Model
-sight
-rest
-stabilizers
-arrows
-broadheads 
-quiver










-Hoyt Nitrum Turbo 28" 70lbs.
-CBE Tek Hybrid Single Pin
-Orange QAD
-Set of limbsaver stabilizers
-Carbon Express Maxima Red 350
-Ramcat broadheads
-Ramcat Quiver

(Thats is a orange color kit lol, bad lighting)


----------



## Ram_n_arrows (Jun 17, 2015)

2015 bowtech rpm360
Vaportrail pro v rest 
Black gold widow maker sight
B stinger pro max stab 10"
Maxima reds 362gr. 
Nap spitfires
Tightspot 5 arrow quiver


----------



## River420Bottom (Jul 21, 2008)

Not quite finished yet but... 
'13 Mathews MR5 29"/71#
MBG Custom Shop Ascent Dovetail
QAD HDX Mathews Edition
Stokerized SS1
Axion Limb Dampners 
BE Rampage 250 
Broadheads...TBD a very large mechanical of some kind... Oh and numbers, 578gr @ 279fps = 99-100# KE depending on calc, and .71 MO. Decent


----------



## BowhunterT100 (Feb 5, 2009)

Strother infinity 63#
QAD HDX rest
Spot Hogg real deal sight 
Tree limb quiver
Dead center 8" stabilizer
Gold tip xt lost camo arrows
QAD EXODUS 100gr broadheads


----------



## MI1 (Apr 10, 2013)

2006 Martin Bengal
I have $160 into it including a truglo quiver. Mint shape still. Shoots great!!!!!Will post a old photo....will update with a newer photo later
View attachment 2676802


----------



## talon1961 (Mar 13, 2008)

PSE DNA 30/60....MBG Widowmaker 5....Trophy Taker Extreme PRO FC.... Vibrachek Carbon Pro 10.5 Stab....Treelimb Premium 5 Quiver.... Carbon Express BLU RZ 350....Slick Trick Broadheads....Trufire Hardcore Max


----------



## WVB4 (Dec 29, 2009)

2015 Bowtech RPM 360
27" DL @ 62 lbs / 403gr arrow
MBG 4 pin Accent
Ripcord Code Red
Limb saver modular stabilizer(not in pic)
GT Velocity 340 
100gr TR Steelhead XL
G5 Headloc Quiver
Scott Sabertooth release


----------



## bowhuntermitch (May 17, 2005)

2010 Hoyt Maxxis 35
Gold Tip Pro Hunter .300 - 100 grain brass insert w/ 100 grain broadheads. 3" AAE vanes w/ white wrap. They come in at just a touch under 500 grains and are flying around 255-260FPS. They'll be tipped with Rages/Killzones/Ulmers/T3's/Grim Reapers. 
Bare shafts are hitting with fletched arrows very nicely.
Limbdriver
8.5" B-stinger bar with "custom" dampeners/weight.
Black Gold Single Pin Ascent
Fuse 4 Arrow Quiver

Believe it or not, I have less than $500 into this whole set-up.


----------



## Where's Bruce? (Jul 11, 2011)

Here we go again. See signature. An Elite is definitely in my future.


----------



## G.Keniston (Dec 27, 2009)

Mathews creed xs desert tac 28/60
Twisted Archer strings
Spot Hogg Hogg it 5 pin 
QAD hdx 
Ct4 quiver
Axion cloud 5" stabilizer
Easton Da Torch arrows
100gr bloodrunners


----------



## Splittailin (Aug 18, 2014)

Obsession phoenix 
Treelimb quiver
Ktech stab 
Whisker biscuit
Trophy ridge slider 1 pin 
Gold tip kinectic kaos arrows
165 grain bi-polar broadheads


----------



## ChadMoore (Jul 19, 2015)

Mathews Creed XS
HHA Optimizer Lite Ultra. 010 pin
Ripcord Ace drop away
Torqueless Grip
Ktech mini Stab
CX Maxima Reds with 3" RH Feathers. 
Red Nockturnals
Hartcraft wide cut 100gr BH


----------



## dave-madden (Dec 21, 2005)

This years Moose setup

custom OK Archery absolute 34 in mocha and orange. 
main compound strings and cables
Axcel sight
Truball release
OK archery absolute arrows
Exodus broadheads
Carbofast Extinct stabalizer


----------



## dave-madden (Dec 21, 2005)

this years Caribou Setup

Ok archery Smoke in custom snow camo and ocean blue
Ok archery absolute arrows
Carbofast extinct stabilizer
Truball release
Axcel sight
Main compound strings and cables


----------



## GB3YO (Mar 24, 2013)

Prime Alloy w/PCXL cams
70# MBG Widow Maker 5pin sight
Bstinger stabilizer
Tightspot 3 arrow quiver
Goldtip xts 395 grains w/WacEm Broadheads flying @ 301 fps


----------



## Squirrel (Aug 6, 2008)

-2014 Hoyt Faktor 30 60#28"
-HHA XL-5519
-QAD HDX Realtree
-Dead Center Dead Silent 6"
-Easton Bloodline 400 27"
-QAD Exodus 100 grn full blade, Rage Hypodermic 100 grn 
-2015 Tightspot 3 arrow


----------



## NYSBowman (Aug 21, 2012)

See my sig for details:


----------



## palmatedbuck04 (Nov 26, 2006)

1987 Hoyt Ram Reflex hunter Microflight10 glass shafts bear razor heads


----------



## whyatt (May 5, 2012)

did the limbs and tuning myself.
6 arrow g5 mag loc quiver.
bowtech brand qad hdx
octane 7 in. stab
5 pin mbg ascent ambush with wheel of death.
b.e. rampage 300-.001 arrows with g5 tekan originals weighing 388 gs.


----------



## widow maker 223 (Sep 7, 2011)

My Supra. Home made front stab with 4oz. 5.5oz hanging off the bottom of the riser. Truball King George 4 finger. G5 rock, TT drop away.


----------



## buck thwacker (Aug 29, 2014)

2013 Prime Impact @ 28.5" 65lbs 
Winners Choice Strings 
CTA String Stop
QAD HDX
MBG Ascent Ambush 
Beestinger 10.5" 

Custom Wrapped Beman Patriots
100gr Slick Trick Mags


----------



## greatthosu (Sep 13, 2012)




----------



## Bowhunter328 (Aug 10, 2012)




----------



## Nickweaver16 (Jul 26, 2012)

sweet rigs guys!


----------



## sinko (Dec 1, 2004)

Darton DS3800 62# at 30.5" draw
Vaportrail Strings,
Limbdriver Pro V
Axcel sights
Limbsaver Modular heniz 57 stab
Easton Bloodlines 330. 445gr at 290 fps. 
65 yard group. I know the sights need just a bump to the left.


----------



## 22donk (Feb 20, 2014)

NoCam HTR 70lb
Mathews QAD HDX
Axion Stab
Tightspot Quiver
IQ Sight
420 Grain Gold Tip Velocity XT .300
Rage Hypo and Rage Extreme both 125 Grain


----------



## Kevin2 (Apr 1, 2009)

*Mathews Chill*
VaporTrail Pro V
*SpoT HoGG FaSt EdDiE Double PIN*
FOBS
*Deer Crossing Arrows*


----------



## Bow-Hunter_1989 (Sep 8, 2013)

2013 mathews creed 
27" @ 65#
330gr finished weight black eagle carnivores tipped with 100gr NAP Killzones and 100gr swackers


----------



## JWilson90 (Mar 9, 2012)

Hoyt Carbon Spyder ZT Turbo 28/65

Spot Hogg Boss Hogg

Carbon Express mayhem 350

QAD HDX Orange

10" Dead Center Hunter

Premium Treelimb 5 Arrow

Tru Ball Chappy Boss


----------



## Kevin2 (Apr 1, 2009)

Sharp looking rig. I love the look of the wood grip, but I just couldn't get used to it & went with the Focus Grip on my Chill...



Bow-Hunter_1989 said:


> View attachment 2682018
> 
> 2013 mathews creed
> 27" @ 65#
> 330gr finished weight black eagle carnivores tipped with 100gr NAP Killzones and 100gr swackers


----------



## mhill (Jul 11, 2011)




----------



## AK&HIboy (Mar 6, 2008)

*2015 convixtion*

Hogg father with 5 pin head,deep impacts with outserts,hypo 100gs,LD micro elite.


----------



## Mathias (Mar 21, 2005)




----------



## Bowhunter328 (Aug 10, 2012)

Man, there's a lot of nice looking rigs on this thread. Keep em coming guys


----------



## Bowhunter4life (Jun 25, 2004)

-Bow Brand & Model: Mathew Z7 XTreme, 70# @ 29"
-sight: Axion Gridlock 5-pin
-rest: Whisker Biscuit
-stabilizers: Axion 5" 
-arrows: Gold Tip Expedition Hunters
-broad heads: Magnus Snuffer SS or VPA 125 grain
-quiver: Mathews T5 or T7


----------



## Nickweaver16 (Jul 26, 2012)

Love the legend bow. we have one at the shop i work at.


----------



## Lammas (Feb 11, 2014)




----------



## k&j8 (Mar 16, 2012)

2015 Prime Rival 70lbs 
GT Velocity XT's (450gr total weight) 
MBG Flaspoint 5 pin 
Whisker Biscuit 
10" Bee Stinger 
G5 HeadLoc quiver 

2012 Bowtech Insanity CPX 60lbs
Same arrow
MBG 5 pin Ascent
Whisker Biscuit
Octane
Same quiver

100gr Shuttle T's, Ulmer Edge, and Gravediggers
TruFire Hardcore Max and Ringer release


----------



## Mike_melton (Jul 30, 2014)

G.Keniston said:


> Mathews creed xs desert tac 28/60
> Twisted Archer strings
> Spot Hogg Hogg it 5 pin
> QAD hdx
> ...


That's nice


----------



## Elite fanboy (Dec 11, 2011)




----------



## BP1992 (Dec 24, 2010)

PSE DNA/FT and new Mathews Z7 Extreme


----------



## TheRiverBottom (Nov 12, 2013)

What is up with the gigantic stabilizers on hunting bows?


----------



## Mauritian (Sep 30, 2014)

The killing end of my setup.

Victory Vap 250's with 200 Gr Cutthroats-654 Gr @ +/- 256 FPS
Easton Axis 260's with 200 Gr Cutthroats-652 Gr @ +/- 256 FPS









The rest of it.

2015 PSE Bowmadness 34 Skullworks @ 29.75/72 Lbs
PSE QAD HDX
Trophy Ridge 5 pins Volt
Limsaver Stab
TRUGLO Tru-Tec LT Quiver

View attachment 2692185


----------



## Captain Cully (Oct 4, 2009)

Sweet house! ^^^^ where is that?


----------



## Mauritian (Sep 30, 2014)

Thanks.
The Island of Mauritius.
4 Hrs flight from RSA where I do most of my Bowhunting.


----------



## hawkdriver55 (Sep 6, 2010)

This year I am shooting these two deer killing machines........ ( I like them both so much I can't figure out which one is the back up bow!! lol) I have a Onza XT waiting for the same accessories as the others.

Onza 3 and Rytera Alien XT
30.5 inches @ 60 lbs
28.5 inch 395 grain Devastator arrows @ 290 fps 
Rocket Steelhead 100s and XL's
Truglo Carbon XS sites
Truglo Downdraft rests
Sims Stabilizers and Limb savers

The Elite 35 may not get out of the house this year.


----------



## rackfreak210 (Feb 14, 2011)

Bowtech Prodigy @ 28.75" & 68lbs
QAD HDX
MBG Ascent Ambush
Easton axis 340's
Ramcat & slicktrick heads


----------



## jdhaines32 (Feb 5, 2010)

Mathews Z7 73# 30"
Spot Hogg Real Deal 
KTech 5". Twin and KSB1
Rip Cord Code Red
Mathews T5 
CX Maxima Hunter 450 with NAP Killzone 100 gr. TT
Nocturnal lighted nocks


----------



## mhill (Jul 11, 2011)

TheRiverBottom said:


> What is up with the gigantic stabilizers on hunting bows?


Preference... 

Whats with the short stabilizers? What are they decorations? They dont do anything to actually stabilize the bow.


----------



## rdjustham (Jun 3, 2015)

2015 Hoyt Carbon Spyder Turbo in snow camo, red accents 27/70
Hog Wire custom strings
QAD Hoyt HDX
IQ 3 pin sight
Hoyt Stabilizer and quiver
Black Eagle Rampage 350s, one stringer wraps
Dead Ringer Freak Nasty broad heads


----------



## Hasty (Mar 23, 2009)

View attachment 2697977

eyeballs
carpet
none
2117's
stingers
back pocket


----------



## Wolfey (Aug 12, 2008)

mhill said:


> Preference...
> 
> Whats with the short stabilizers? What are they decorations? They dont do anything to actually stabilize the bow.


Yeah the little rubber stabs do nothing beside take out a little vibration. Seen a 8.5" fuse stab at scheels today and it was $100 wouldn't do anything but look cool(not my opinion but u get what I'm saying). For that money u could easily get a used or even new b stinger front and side bar off the classifieds and have an awesome setup. Anyway here's a pic of my bow (not the greatest pic but it's late and it's gonna rain all week so it's not going outside for a more scenic pic).








Hoyt crx32 at 27"dl 67lbs axcel armourtech, G5 rest, doinker A-bar and side bar, shooting black eagle rampage 350s with 75gr hit inserts and footed tipped with 100 gr exodus to start weight is 440gr roughly 260fps.


----------



## JWilson90 (Mar 9, 2012)

rdjustham said:


> 2015 Hoyt Carbon Spyder Turbo in snow camo, red accents 27/70
> Hog Wire custom strings
> QAD Hoyt HDX
> IQ 3 pin sight
> ...


That thing is sweet my man. I had a plain Spyder 30 in snow camp with red accents and it was the sweetest looking rig I've ever owned. When I ordered my cs zt I contemplated snow camo again but decided against it. Snow camo to me is the best looking color on today's bows


----------



## Jared Hajas (Feb 6, 2015)

2015 CST 27/70. Cbe tek hybrid. Qad hdx, 6 inch b stinger, vaportrail strings, black eagle carnivore 350s tipped with ram cat 125s and tight spot 5 arrow


----------



## TAIL_CHASER (Dec 23, 2014)

. 

HTR
Stab.... Bee stingers 12" front 10" side

Sight... IQ pro

Rest....QAD HDX Mathews edition

Leupold vendetta


----------



## Arrowjunkie95 (Aug 28, 2014)

Pse Decree IC
Axcel ArmourTech 5 pin sight
Stokerized stabilizer
Whisker Biscuit
Gold Tip Kenetic arrows


----------



## GB3YO (Mar 24, 2013)

This is my back up to my Alloy
2012 Martin Cougar 63#
Toxonics sight
Bstinger stabilizer
Trophy taker pro fc rest
Treelimb 3 arrow quiver
Goldtip expedition hunter arrows shooting Grim Reaper Fatal Steels @ 286 fps


----------



## Carbon Sniper (Nov 13, 2011)

Evo XL, Black / Skulls - 33.75" ATA, 29.5" draw, 74 Lbs max, 355 IBO, Breathn threads.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Nickweaver16 (Jul 26, 2012)

some sweet setups on this thread!


----------



## buckaholic84 (Aug 1, 2015)

2015 Bear Arena 30-73lbs
Trophy Ridge React Pro
Tru Glo Capture rest
Trophy Ridge stabilizer
Carbon Express Maxima Red
Dead Ringer Freak Nasty


----------



## markman (Apr 14, 2007)

See sig


----------



## ohiohunter02 (Mar 23, 2005)




----------



## ryans127 (Nov 14, 2014)

My phone isn't letting me post pictures, I will add them after work.

'14 Hoyt Carbon Spyder 30 70#
Vapor Trail Strings
Hoyt Edition QAD HDX
HHA DS-5519 Single Pin Sight
10" Beestinger stab with an 8" Beestinger stab sidebar
340 Easton FMJ's with a 100 gr Slick Trick Magnum up front with a 20 gr Nockturnal = 486 gr. finished arrow weight


----------



## mhill (Jul 11, 2011)

Wolfey said:


> Yeah the little rubber stabs do nothing beside take out a little vibration. Seen a 8.5" fuse stab at scheels today and it was $100 wouldn't do anything but look cool(not my opinion but u get what I'm saying). For that money u could easily get a used or even new b stinger front and side bar off the classifieds and have an awesome setup. Anyway here's a pic of my bow (not the greatest pic but it's late and it's gonna rain all week so it's not going outside for a more scenic pic).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah I hear ya... I don't need anything special just something to balance and stabilize the bow. I like my 10" Steve in AZ stab I got on here. Its simple but it does what the name says, stabilizes. IMO stabilizers are used to much to try to dampen vibration instead of stabilizing the bow. I wonder if Riverbottom would ask Levi Morgan why he hunts with a 15" front bar and 10-12" side bar? Each person is different, but a 4" limbsaver is doing nothing to your bow but adding weight. Nice Rig btw even though its a Hoyt :wink:


----------



## TheRiverBottom (Nov 12, 2013)

mhill said:


> Yeah I hear ya... I don't need anything special just something to balance and stabilize the bow. I like my 10" Steve in AZ stab I got on here. Its simple but it does what the name says, stabilizes. IMO stabilizers are used to much to try to dampen vibration instead of stabilizing the bow. I wonder if Riverbottom would ask Levi Morgan why he hunts with a 15" front bar and 10-12" side bar? Each person is different, but a 4" limbsaver is doing nothing to your bow but adding weight. Nice Rig btw even though its a Hoyt :wink:


Levi Morgan? Never heard of her.


----------



## Squirrel (Aug 6, 2008)

I already posted on page 1, but these are a little clearer, plus they show my quiver and arrows I'll be hunting with.


----------



## Jianthony315 (Jul 26, 2014)

My wifes first bow: Hoyt Ignite, whisker biscuit, B-stinger stabilizer, fuse sight.

My bow: Hoyt Carbon Spyder Turbo Bone Collector Edition, Qad HDX Rest, B-Stinger stabilizer, HHA Optimizer Lite ultra, winners choice strings


----------



## alex.vogel99 (Apr 1, 2014)

left one is my girlfriends....2015 Bear Cruzer 45# 24.5 DL
mine is a 2012 Prime Centroid 70# 29" DL


----------



## MARTIN BOBCAT (Mar 18, 2007)

PSE Hammer with new threads from center circle....


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

OK - after long debate, intense modifications, and a workout Floyd Maywether would be proud of, I'd like to introduce you to the what is likely the ONLY Synergy GT on the planet....this is a 2015 synergy with a custom cam/module system consisting of components from the 2008.5 GT500 and the Synergy. 

Mike P (Catfish Customs) worked his magic with a custom Kolorfused treatment in Kryptek Highlander and matching threads, right down to the matching cable for the LD VT pro. 

Once the cam system was complete and tested they were shipped for a standard Elite brown Cerakote treatment and if you didn't know you would tell they were customized. This rig has 60lbs limbs, maxed out at 63.5 on the digital scale and I have the DL set at 30. 

I wanted to wait to show it off until togeher we completed my BIG test (5 shots, 5 arrows in a 5" circle at 55 yards, with teh broadheads I hunt with) and I just completed that moments ago with the fading so the pics aren't the best.

Decided to go with straight black components on the bow which actaully compliment the Highlander pattern better than I originally thought - LD VTPro, B-Stinger, Sword Twilight Hunter 1.5 (my absolute favorite sight the twilight or twilight 1.5 is on every hunting rig I own), LimbJax (for effect really as the rig is dead silent). I have a custom made carry quiver so no quiver on the rig.

This set-up is launching a 383 grain CX Maxima Hunter with a 100 grain Muzzy MX4 at 297fps.

A few shots in the living room....







Joe


----------



## vince04 (Feb 8, 2015)




----------



## Pittstate23 (Dec 27, 2010)




----------



## D-TRAIN (Dec 1, 2004)

Prime Impact
HHA OL 5519
Limbdriver
B Stinger
Easton Axis
Rage Hypodermic
G5 HeadLoc


----------



## jmorgan41480 (Jun 8, 2012)

*Elite*

Elite Energy 35
6" B-Stinger 
ELITE QAD HDX
MBG 3 pin Ascent with 4" dovetail
Deep Six FMJ 330
QAD Exodus 100 grain
67# 28.5"


----------



## Darrens6601 (Jul 16, 2015)

Pse decree HD country camo 
8 inch B stinger 
Limb driver pro v rest 
HHA optimzer single pin 
Easton bloodline 330s 415 grains 
Grim reaper hybrids 
29in/62lbs. 
280 fps


----------



## txcookie (Feb 17, 2007)

HCA x10. Carbon express mayham 250. Stick trick standards.










My ace ..... PSE AXE6. 2117 WITH rage or any other large mech. Hits hard and usually goes through from any angle at any distance.


----------



## vince04 (Feb 8, 2015)

Mauritian said:


> The killing end of my setup.
> 
> Victory Vap 250's with 200 Gr Cutthroats-654 Gr @ +/- 256 FPS
> Easton Axis 260's with 200 Gr Cutthroats-652 Gr @ +/- 256 FPS
> ...


@Mauritian:
What's your detailed arrow setup (spine, insert, nock...) ? 
It looks quite interesting for wild boar hunting...


----------



## Hunting_nh (Nov 7, 2014)

Obsession F7 
CBE Tek Hybrid 3 pin Pro 
Tree Limb quiver, Rip Cord Ace
FMJ400


----------



## Mauritian (Sep 30, 2014)

vince04 said:


> @Mauritian:
> What's your detailed arrow setup (spine, insert, nock...) ?
> It looks quite interesting for wild boar hunting...


Victory VAP's w/ 250 spine
92gr S/S 1/2 0utserts
24gr- Knockout lighted nocks
24gr- 2.5" of Aluminum external footing
21gr- 3" VaneTec V-Max vanes
200Gr Cutthroat BH's
20%FOC

Most of this build was from a Henro thread on Ashby arrows.
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1685182

My other arrow build for my hunt next month is as follows:
(More accessible and at less cost for where i am)

29" Easton Axis - 260 Spine
50gr- Brass insert
9gr- X nock
28gr Alu footing
200 gr Cutthroat
28% FOC


----------



## vince04 (Feb 8, 2015)

@Mauritian:

I'm currently using Easton Full Metal Jackets 340 @ 550 gr (12% FOC) for my Moose/Elk hunting setup that i'll be using
in a couple of months (i will use it for Black Bear too)

For my local wild boar hunts i use Victory RIPs Elite (with Victory Penetrator Alu insert) @ 460gr and it does the job quite well.
I'm also experimenting my newest arrow setup: Easton Hexx 330 @ 365 gr (12% FOC) which gives a very flat trajectory and a bit more speed.

I read the Ashby report on arrow optimization for better penetration but according to my experience and my bow setup,
my FMJs have easily drilled Elk, Red deer and big boars even when shot in the elbow shield area.
As much as you are in the 10 to 15% FOC range, your arrow will have no issue on penetration; shot placement and broadhead tuning are the key...


----------



## ghostgoblin22 (May 3, 2013)

good looking bows everywhere


----------



## Mauritian (Sep 30, 2014)

Here's the other part of my setup to along with them arrows. 
PSE Bowmadness 34 29.75/72Lbs


----------



## vince04 (Feb 8, 2015)

That's a cool and fast bow...
Here's my setup: 2014 Bear Domain 27.5 @ 62#


----------



## DMAR2007 (Jul 4, 2015)

2013 Bowtech Insanity CPX 60#


----------



## vince04 (Feb 8, 2015)

@DMAR2007:
Your bowtech looks nice and sharp


----------



## HOYT3065 (Sep 18, 2008)

2015 Elite Synergy
70.3lbs 30.5"
HHA Kingpin
Elite QAD
Elite Quiver
Dead Center Level Hunter
Stan SX-3
Maxima Hunters
QAD Exodus


----------



## DMAR2007 (Jul 4, 2015)

Thanks! I tried not to put to much on it  But I got it shooting the way I want it to 



vince04 said:


> @DMAR2007:
> Your bowtech looks nice and sharp


----------



## spedelbrock (Jun 18, 2013)

Dna...


----------



## ridgehunter70 (Sep 30, 2012)

Mathews htr stone tactical already put to action. Drt heads,qad hdx rest, Easton arrows and experimenting with the black eagle arrow rampage this year. And of course, the best sights and quivers to ever hit the market. 
Sword and treelimb


----------



## MDJB12 (Jul 15, 2011)

Will add pics when I get home but

2012 Diamond Outlaw 
-65 pounds, 29.5" draw
-Winner's Choice String and Cable (this will be the third season with this set, still perfectly tuned)
-HHA Optimizer Single pin with a 3/16" tubeless peep
-QAD UltraRest LD
-13" Stokerized hunter. Matte Black with satellite weight
-389 gr. Carbon Express Maxima Blue Streak Select tipped with Rage Hypodermics. Fletched with blazers on a 3 degree helical on a 4" wrap.


----------



## TheKingofKings (Sep 25, 2006)

Delta 6
QAD HDX
Treelimb Custom Premium
Axcel Accutouch Carbon Pro
DCA Dead Level
Easton Da Torch
Grim Reaper Hybrid 100


----------



## jewalker7842 (Aug 15, 2011)

Mathews Chill R specs in sig


----------



## RT1 (Nov 20, 2006)

06Martin Bengal
Been a great bow


----------



## bowtechlx (Sep 11, 2011)

Don't know if I posted here or not but here is what I'm using.

E35 65lb 28" draw, 408 grain goldtip hunter pro arrows. 
Spot hogg it Cameron Hayes series sight
DOA aae rest
Tight spot quiver
Ktech infinity stabilizer
Spot Hogg wise guy release

































































New strings I just installed.


----------



## bowtechlx (Sep 11, 2011)

Forgot to list my broad heads lol. I'm either going to use one of the following. Drt nap, slick trick viper tricks, grimreaper hybrids, rage hypos or some other rage, or my custom rages I made with rage, titanium, extreme, & regular rage heads. I call them the rage x-system broad heads. Here are a few pics.
































































They have extreme blades installed in them, & they weigh 122 grains altered.

Hope you like the pics and good luck this season to all.


----------



## jewalker7842 (Aug 15, 2011)

^^^^ those look nasty!


----------



## TheRiverBottom (Nov 12, 2013)

I saw those once in a Batman comic book.


----------



## Ala_Archer (Nov 1, 2006)

I bet those things whistle while flying through the air.

Ala Archer


----------



## hilltopper415 (Nov 6, 2011)

Not a pic of my bow, but heres my new Hawk stand set up


----------



## bowtechlx (Sep 11, 2011)

Ala_Archer said:


> I bet those things whistle while flying through the air.
> 
> Ala Archer


The crazy thing is that they don't whistle when shot, they also spin test real well after some adjustments.


----------



## TheRiverBottom (Nov 12, 2013)

I feel underdressed for the party.


----------



## TheRiverBottom (Nov 12, 2013)

28" @ 60 something pounds...not quite 70
327 parsecs
Super Dooper No Stabilizer
Some kind of Trohpy Ridge sight....just bought one of those HHAs to try though
Special No Odor No Wrist Sling
Had It Laying Around Quiver
1.21 gigawatts KE
Custom Plain Jane strings and accessories.


Shoot bullets, drives tacks....that's really all I care about.


----------



## Carbon Sniper (Nov 13, 2011)

Which Matthews is that? Arrow weight?


----------



## TheRiverBottom (Nov 12, 2013)

Carbon Sniper said:


> Which Matthews is that? Arrow weight?


Heli-m. My first flagship bow. Loved it the first time I shot it. Never weighed an arrow.


----------



## mt-hoytshooter (Aug 27, 2014)

Nickweaver16 said:


> i know there is tons of these threads.
> 
> whenever you post your setup list these things
> -Bow Brand & Model
> ...


How did you get your rear stabilizer mount on the quiver hole?


----------



## mt-hoytshooter (Aug 27, 2014)

2014 Faktor Turbo-30" draw-64 lbs
RipCord CodeRed 
Black Gold Ascent-6" dovetail-4 pin
Fuse Carbon Blade Hunter 6"
Fuse Vector XT 6 Arrow Quiver
Easton FMJ 340-28 1/2"- Custom Wraps and Vanes-Total weight 487 grains


----------



## hoyt em (Sep 15, 2009)

2015 hoyt nitrum turbo. Axcel sight. Qad hdx. Fuse stabilizer. Carbon express maximas 350. Dirtnap 125gr broadheads


----------



## west_tn_hunter (Feb 9, 2012)

Some nice set ups here. Can't wait for this season. My new bow is on the way in the mail. Soon as I get it I'll be taking it to the bow shop in Michie to get it set up. I'll post photos after she's ready to go.


----------



## River420Bottom (Jul 21, 2008)




----------



## ghostgoblin22 (May 3, 2013)

Diamond black ice 60# 28" DL
400 grain arrow tipped with 100 grain trophy ridge steel heads with one slick trick ST
Trophy ridge vertical 3 pin sight
Rip cord Ace rest
Trophy ridge stabilizer 
Octane quiver 
It's throwing a 400 grain arrow around 268fps


----------



## JMart294 (Feb 2, 2012)

my 60# Nocam. Lost OD riser with black limbs.


----------



## JMart294 (Feb 2, 2012)

here's a better shot of my nocam.


----------



## jwg1976 (Sep 28, 2004)

Starting out my season with my newest Elite parts bow I built.....07 Syn Riser with newer pockets and limbs and DLS Rev cams, Extreme 3 pin sight, TT SmackDown, TS quiver and a homebrew stab half Doinker half BowJax;


----------



## nelly23 (Jan 9, 2005)

Xcentric 7 29.5/65
A/C/C 3-49 400gr
310 fps
HHA
Hamska Versa Rest
Tight Spot
Grave Digger/Rage Extremes

Set up is replacing my trusty old Switchback. Hopefully it is just a deadly....


----------



## cpnhgnlngct (Dec 9, 2010)

WF19 riser
Black Max ILF Limbs
64" recurve
Gold tip traditional arrows 55/75 
100gn brass insert, 250 gn VPA 3-Blade
685 gn total arrow weight, hit them like a freight train





25 & 30 yard grouping, almost time 

Shooting my Piebald Target...


----------



## ias (Aug 4, 2015)

hoyt em said:


> 2015 hoyt nitrum turbo. Axcel sight. Qad hdx. Fuse stabilizer. Carbon express maximas 350. Dirtnap 125gr broadheads


I really really like that quiver bracket on the riser. 
Someone knows where to order the quiver bracket or a similar bracket for mouting the quiver on the riser?

I got a TightSpot quiver, but I don't like the bracket between sight and riser ...


----------



## cbrunson (Oct 25, 2010)




----------



## hiker270 (Sep 4, 2015)

My Switchback XT and my Z7 are ready to go. Pa bow season starts in 2 weeks.


----------



## River420Bottom (Jul 21, 2008)

hiker270 said:


> My Switchback XT and my Z7 are ready to go. Pa bow season starts in 2 weeks.
> View attachment 2905530


Really nice bows! Good luck this year from a fellow PA hunter


----------



## Hey Abbott (Dec 12, 2013)

She's all dialed in ready for the pa opener in 2 weeks.


----------



## Skunkworkx (Apr 2, 2011)

Sorry ...Sideways:
View attachment 2906098


View attachment 2906106


----------



## 0nepin (Sep 16, 2009)

2007 PSE xforce hf 6 at 81lbs .gold tip kinetic chaos 300 at 336fps .tight spot quiver ,QAD HDX rest react one sight .rage extremes .built by breathn .


----------



## IowaBowhunter1986 (Feb 12, 2013)

ias said:


> I really really like that quiver bracket on the riser.
> Someone knows where to order the quiver bracket or a similar bracket for mouting the quiver on the riser?
> 
> I got a TightSpot quiver, but I don't like the bracket between sight and riser ...


Treelimb has quiver brackets that mount to the riser


----------



## georgiabuckdan (Dec 17, 2007)

Pse bm 32, goldtip xt hunter 5575 @ 28" doing 308 fps @ 64 lbs, shooting 100 grain muzzy mx 3's. Apache stab, apache rest. Cx 7/16 peep, cobra smoke g3 sight.


----------



## fallhunter (Nov 23, 2010)

Cant wait for the new Hoyts. They muse be really radically different.


----------



## Dren17 (Feb 9, 2009)

2014 Hoyt Carbon Spyder 34 - 70lbs 28inch draw. Rest is in my signature.


----------



## BowupBuckdown (Jun 10, 2013)

just got her tuned the day before hunting season!

2015 Prodigy
React pro 5 pin
Vapor Trail pro-V
Trophy Ridge Stabilizer & Quiver
Bow rattler SS
60x Fury Threads 
Easton Axis .400s


----------



## mullannix930 (May 14, 2010)

Bear Wild
29" DL
70lb Draw weight
Trophy Ridge joker sight
Trophy ridge Stab
Trio style Peep sight
Easton FMJ 400 Arrows


----------



## Chance (Jan 9, 2005)

My Phoenix.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 1, 2015)




----------



## Roo223 (Mar 7, 2013)

15 obsession evolution
Dead center carbon 10 inch stab
Spot Hogg hogit sight
Tree limb quiver 
Qad hdx rest
Easton bloodlines 330 arrows
Nap killzones broadheads


----------



## snoodcrusher (Jul 9, 2007)

Harvest Brown, Realtree Max-1
Hoyt Nitrum Turbo, 50# DW, 26.5" DL, CBE Hybrid 3 pin sight, 10" Bee Stinger stab, # 4 verifier Specialty Peep. It's a great shooter for me.


----------



## tazman7 (Nov 5, 2005)




----------



## JimPic (Apr 8, 2003)




----------



## PSE1999 (Sep 13, 2015)

most is in the description but I have a pse 6 pin sight and a homemade stabilizer (works amazing!!)


----------



## DUCK29 (Feb 13, 2006)

z7
qad rest
bloodsport fps arrows/ bluestreaks
slick trick mags
Excel sight
Bucknasty strings
Trufire 3d hunter release


----------



## 3dn4jc (Jun 25, 2007)

Chill X, Odyssey custom stabilizers, HHA site, Gold tip pro hunter 300's, Swhacker 125's, 298fps


----------



## 70641 (Mar 5, 2007)




----------



## pro38hunter (Jan 20, 2006)




----------



## mccoppinb (Aug 14, 2012)




----------



## ezmorningrebel (Dec 27, 2012)

In my 3rd season with this bow. Killed 4 deer with it so far.
2012 Bear Mauler. 28"/60#, Spot Hogg Real Deal, QAD LD, 8" B Stinger, Tree Limb Standard
Limbsaver String Decelerator instead of dual arms. String by TwistedArcher


----------



## buckeyboy (Feb 6, 2007)




----------



## RageHard (May 10, 2014)

2011 Strother Sr71 #65 & 29.5"
Homemade 4 pin hybrid sight
Revolution 2.0 rest
Homemade QD stabs 15"f 10"r
Haps Deerstalker 350 with helical Blazers :- Viper trick or Grim reapers 125gr, 430gr total
Easton Arsenal quiver


----------



## Nickweaver16 (Jul 26, 2012)

mt-hoytshooter said:


> How did you get your rear stabilizer mount on the quiver hole?


It was a stokerized mount.


----------



## Mauritian (Sep 30, 2014)

New setup. 
2015 PSE Full Throttle 30" / 70Lbs
All black except for the strings, which will soon be black as well.
GT Kinetics 200 + 200Gr Cutthroats. 662Grs @ 270 FPS.
Shoulder blades beware.


----------



## Full-Throttle (Oct 3, 2015)

Depends on the day I'm having!! Sometimes I like to carry just a few sticks and a string!! 
2 Bushmasters 60# and 80# 
Tall Timbers Custom Takedown
Martin Limited Edition
PSE FULL THROTTLE with Viper Sight,Whisker,X Quiver, Bloodsport Arrows,Fuse Playback Video Stabilizer,HTM Release... Forgot name of Broadheads.

Tenpoint Vapor Crossbow with Pro V22 arrows with lighted OMNI-BRITE Nocks


----------



## Full-Throttle (Oct 3, 2015)

Full-Throttle said:


> Depends on the day I'm having!! Sometimes I like to carry just a few sticks and a string!!
> 2 Bushmasters 60# and 80#
> Tall Timbers Custom Takedown
> Martin Limited Edition
> ...



I have Toxic Deep Six on the Compound and TenPoint ... Howard Hill 2 Blade on the Woodies!!!


----------



## ghostgoblin22 (May 3, 2013)

Nirk woodsman 47# @ 28" 56" Amo


----------



## tirving (Nov 3, 2013)

Roo223 said:


> View attachment 3091234
> View attachment 3091242
> 
> 15 obsession evolution
> ...


drool


----------



## tirving (Nov 3, 2013)

ghostgoblin22 said:


> Nirk woodsman 47# @ 28" 56" Amo


This makes me feel inadequate for not hunting with my recurve set-up


----------



## ghostgoblin22 (May 3, 2013)

tirving said:


> This makes me feel inadequate for not hunting with my recurve set-up


I hunt with a compound as well, just get out there and hunt with it, it's actually quite pleasant and simple to bring a stick and string to the woods


----------



## tirving (Nov 3, 2013)

ghostgoblin22 said:


> I hunt with a compound as well, just get out there and hunt with it, it's actually quite pleasant and simple to bring a stick and string to the woods


Great advice, Do you hunt the same critters with both?


----------



## ghostgoblin22 (May 3, 2013)

tirving said:


> Great advice, Do you hunt the same critters with both?


Yep, I hunted last night with my recurve, spot and stalked a nice 10 point, got within 25 yards, but the wind was swirling and as soon as I drew back he ran off, it's much more intense with a stick and string, to me at least, it's experiences like those why I love bowhunting


----------



## bowtechlx (Sep 11, 2011)

Just got her all setup. Its my new Hoyt carbon spider turbo.









































































Sorry I went a little picture crazy lol.


----------



## Mike318 (Oct 7, 2011)

sig says it all really.


----------



## TNOutdoors (Aug 24, 2009)

Really digging that combination. Looks great!


----------



## JAKE3203 (Apr 23, 2011)

Mathews z9
Vital gear 3pin sight
Code red drop away
Mathews arrow web 5 arrow quiver
67lb 31.5 draw
Easton axis 
Easton fmj 








Left side of pano lol I'll get a better one tomorrow

Reflective wraps 2 pink 1 white blaze and pink nocturnal , for my daughter


----------



## Roo223 (Mar 7, 2013)

tirving said:


> drool


Shoots as good as it looks to.


----------



## DedDeerWalking (Dec 10, 2009)

Carbon Spyder Turbo
Limb driver micro elite rest
Doinker Stabs. 10" front 8" back. Fully adj. offset mount 
Axcel Accutouch sight


----------



## bowtechlx (Sep 11, 2011)

DedDeerWalking said:


> Carbon Spyder Turbo
> Limb driver micro elite rest
> Doinker Stabs. 10" front 8" back. Fully adj. offset mount
> Axcel Accutouch sight


Nice setup. Love the blacked out accessories. Good combo all around.


----------



## Judge10 (Oct 12, 2010)

My No Cam 
3 pin Tommy Hogg 
QAD HDX 
Blue Line archery 8 front bar. 
Black 3 finger Carter too simple


----------



## mccoppinb (Aug 14, 2012)

DedDeerWalking said:


> Carbon Spyder Turbo
> Limb driver micro elite rest
> Doinker Stabs. 10" front 8" back. Fully adj. offset mount
> Axcel Accutouch sight


Super nice setup


----------



## River420Bottom (Jul 21, 2008)




----------



## DedDeerWalking (Dec 10, 2009)

Thx Bowtechlx and mccoppinb!!


----------



## arrowflinger73 (Jan 19, 2013)

Prime Impact 28" 68#
Catfish Customs strings
Trphy Ridge React 5
Bee Stinger stabilizer
G5 Head Lock quiver 
Carbon Express Maxima Blue Streak 350s
Scott Samurai release
Qad HDX


----------



## Zvslate (Aug 25, 2015)

My two setups

2014 Hoyt Carbon Spyder 30 86#
Limbdriver Pro V
A.X. Driver Single Pin Sight
CE Maxima Reds w/ Grim Reaper WTS 2"

2015 PSE Full Throttle 63#
Rubix Drop Away
HHA Optimizer Lite Single Pin Sight
CE Piledriver P.T.X. w/ Grim Reaper 1 3/8"


----------



## Doorny22 (Jul 9, 2010)

pro38hunter said:


>


Beautiful spot for a stand. Jealous.


----------



## kcarcher (May 20, 2010)

Great setups! That Hoyt with all the green accents is sick!


----------



## freebird052802 (Jan 16, 2005)

Bump


----------

